#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  House And Land In Mae Rim - Chiang Mai

## GregCV

Located near Prem International School in the Mae Rim district of Chiang  Mai, this older well-built house is situated on a good country road on  almost one rai of land (357 sq. wah).  Land has a lot of potential  bordered by a canal and plenty of room to make a small farm or extensive  gardens, a swimming pool or additional houses.  Land is fronted by a  private wall and gate.  House is three bedrooms and two bath, kitchen,  living room/dining area, wood parquet floors.   Large porch area.  In  back of the house is a small house appropriate for a maids quarters.   Driving time to the center of Chiang Mai is about a half hour.
Enough land to easily build a large new house in this premium location.
For more information and to make arrangements to see this home, email  via ThaiVisa or call Greg at 084-540-6108 (English) or Tena at  084-863-9630 (Thai).  More pictures available upon request.
2.5M Baht.
Pictures available upon request.
hhhttp://bangkok.craigslist.co.th/reo/3560494155.html

----------

